# Wie kann ich meine app auf meinem Smartphone zum laufen bekommen



## Android Newbe (8. Feb 2013)

Hallo Community,

bin noch wie mein Name sagt Android Newbe, aber wie kann ich eine eigens erstellte App auf meinem smartphone zum laufen bekommen?

Ich habe sie als Unsigned Application Pack exportiert, auf mein Android-Phone übertragen und auch eingestellt, das ich unsegnierte Aps installieren will, aber wenn ich sage instalieren, sagt er mir wurde nicht instaliert, was mache ich da falsch?


----------



## Android Newbe (8. Feb 2013)

Also im Emulator bekomme ich es zum laufen, also kann es ja nicht ganz falsch sein


----------



## SDcard (8. Feb 2013)

Eigentlich machst du alles richtig. Deswegen denke ich, dass dir beim Export ein Fehler unterläuft...
Versuch einfach nochmal sie zu exportieren, ansonsten kannst du ja versuchen die apk-Datei zu nehmen die dein Emulator beim Starten macht. Die müsste im bin Ordner deines Projektes liegen...


----------



## Android Newbe (9. Feb 2013)

Danke, mit der Version klapt es, die sind auch 2 kb verschieden groß, weißt du woran das liegen kann, was man da anders einstellen muss?


----------



## SDcard (9. Feb 2013)

Bitte 
Ich denke das du beim Export etwas falsch machst, wie exportierst du das ganze unsigned?
Versuchs mal so:
Du musst rechtsklick auf dein Projekt machen, dann auf Export und unter Android "Export Android Application" aswählen.
Jetz neuen Keystore erstellen und dann einen neuen Schlüssel erstellen. Jetzt immer auf Next drücken bis deine App erstellt wird. Wenn ichs noch genauer beschreiben soll, sags einfach.
SDcard


----------



## schlingel (9. Feb 2013)

Gibt's nen guten Grund, dass du unbedingt die unsignierte App installieren willst? Würde ja nicht weh tun, die mit dem Debug-Key signierte zu intallieren.


----------



## mjdv (9. Feb 2013)

So weit ich weiß kann man gar keine unsignierten Apps installieren. Das würde ja auch das Debug Zertifikat unnütz machen.

Was du meinst ist glaube ich "Unbekannte Herkunft", das bedeutet nur, dass du Apps die nicht aus dem Play Store stammen installieren kannst!


----------



## Tecwan (7. Sep 2013)

Ich habe auch erst vor kurzem begonnen, und es ist mir ebenfalls nicht gelungen, unter Eclipse
meine per 'Run' im Emulator laufende App  aus bin/res aufs an den PC angeschlossene Phone zu
bekommen (Exportieren hatte ich noch nicht entdeckt, von Signieren noch nichts gehört...)

D.h., das Kopieren in den Download-Ordner habe ich hinbekommen, aber das wars dann auch.
Die App Download zeigt mir die .apk nicht an, also kann sie auch nicht installiert werden.
Probeweise habe ich mir die .apk dann mal als email-Anhang zugeschickt, und siehe da, Android
bietet mir das Herunterladen des Anhangs und anschließend die Installation an.
Und die heruntergeladene .apk erscheint nun auch in der App Download und ist im
Dateimanager des per USB-Kabel angeschlossenen PC's sichtbar -im Gegensatz zu all den Dateien,
die ich per Kabel direkt dorthin kopiert hatte.
(Allerdings können Apps den als externen Speicher deklarierten Ordner lesen - und offenbar
registriert Android die auf diese Weise erhaltenen Files nicht automatisch, sondern
überlässt das den diversen Apps... ziemlich undurchsichtig, das Filemanagement bzw. die
Sichtbarkeit)

Aber wie gesagt, der Umweg über eine email hat bei mir funktioniert. Übrigens auch der Download
über den heimischen Testserver nach Eingabe des URL im mitgelieferten Browser des Phones.


----------



## dzim (9. Sep 2013)

Warum nicht einfach aus Eclipse (oder Idea) heraus auf dem Gerät laufen lassen, statt im Emulator? Dann musst du nicht mal "unbekannte Herkuft" zulassen...

Zu einfach? Ich mach das eigentlich immer so. Die App meiner Firma läuft so z.B. immer auf meinem Gerät - ich lade sie selten aus dem Store herunter sondern nutze mein Gerät gleich noch zum Testen...

Grüße,
Daniel


----------

